
Show HN: Strife Ground – the facts on each public controversy - TroubleSprouter
http://www.strifeground.com/strifes/coronavirus-are-we-fucked
======
TroubleSprouter
I made a tool to read and write the facts on each public controversy, with
liked evidence and in a hierarchy of upvotes and objections.

The aim is to have a place where, in one or two minutes, one can read the main
facts on any controversy, instead of having to plough through 10+ hours of
material where the factual gems are often hidden. Towards bullshit-free
utterance.

The link points to the topic on Coronavirus.

Anyone can add new controversies, add and upvote facts, add objections, and
upvote objections. A bit of a Reddit (decentralised hierarchy) / Wikipedia
(factual) / Twitter (brevity) cross.

Email login is a bit buggy though works. Google login is faster.

Do you find it helpful?

